# fish finder for swhallow water questions



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

eace: I notice a lot of questions get no answers.But I would really appreciate if I could get some here.
I am looking to get a portable fish finder,basicly for shallow water ponds or lakes.How in the world do I know what power or what
will I need..I get the feeling the guys at the sporting goods store really have no idea what they are talking about..
Or maybe they just care less about it..So can someone please shed some light on this...John


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

If you're speaking for ice fishing and for the reasons you stated, i would get a vexillar fl-8. if you keep your eyes open in the classifieds here, bismanonline.com, or fishingbuddy.com you should be able to pick one up for $150. Theres no need to pay top dollar for a brand new one. they are very reliable, durable, and hold their value so you probably won't find one for less.

They're fairly simple to operate, drill a hole, put the transducer down, and if u see fish drop ur line, if not go to the next hole


----------



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

I appreciate your reply..You mentioned the fishing buddy I see. I have often wondered about them.
I raed where some say they are great and some say junk..I have also read where the LCD will
freeze up,which I highly doubt that.Unless it is damn cold out there..I will do some looking around and perhaps
I will be able to find a good used one..Thanks again...


----------



## PlainsmanND (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought a new vx1 pro for 269 from fleet this year. I bought the vx1 as I wouldnt be fishing deep (adjustable cone) either. It seemed you get a lot for your money with the vx1 vs the vexs. I do like the FL20 displays better though, just the way they look. Buddies have 18/20/22.


----------



## outdoorsportfan (Feb 25, 2011)

this is a common question, thanks for asking the question, also thanks for the answers,I love it.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

If you fish all 4 seasons, the *Vexilar* option with the addition of a summer use TK-kit is the most affordable and all use friendly. I always have a Vexilar flasher on my boats, and have for 25 years. The *FL-12, FL-20, FL- 18* and the new *FL-22 HD* would be the best options for open water use. As my experience over the years has shown me one would wish a unit with the Shallow Water Mode for shallow water use fishing.

If an economic color graph is what you wish, look to the _Hummingbird 190C_ as a good easy to read color display unit, at a good price, with plenty of user friendly options. This unit is very daylight viewable friendly.

I hope this is of you to you.


----------

